# Dewormed Milk for soap?



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

We're about to worm the girls and I was wondering if I can use the milk for soaping? I'd rather not just toss it during the withdrawal period. Is there anything I should be concerned about using it for soap and lotion?

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I never used it for lotion, but always used it for soaping. Not only is there no wormer drug in the milk but nothing is going to last, not even the carrier past saponification. I would not take a chance with lotion since you are just pasteurizing it for a leave on, not wash off product.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Vicki. I'll freeze up a bunch for soaping. I hate to see it go to waste.

Elizabeth


----------

